# Help-What antibiotics treat staph infection on udders??



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi I have a doe in milk who has puss filled blisters on her udder. I have been treating her for almost a month with a Chlorhexidine wash and zinc oxide. After a few weeks it finally was almost gone and looking good. But after a week or so it has come back and even though I am still treating her in seems to keep getting worse everyday. So wondering do I need to treat with antibiotics and if somewhat kind and how much to give etc?? She is pregnant but not producing a lot of milk so I can let her dry up if I give antibiotics. Thanks for any help with this, so frustrating!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It sounds like she does need antibiotics. I'm not sure which one. I wonder if putting Today on it would work.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would use Nuflor 3 cc per 100# once daily. Also work on building her immune system...giving daily B complex and Probiotics 3-4 hours after antibiotic shot...might also try Ess. oils topically like tea tree oil in a coconut oil base as a balm...


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh yes I didn't think about trying tea tree oil on it. I do have nuflor so I will start her on that tomorrow and keep doing the topical applications and cleaning! Hope it will finally clear up


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If the above doesn't work, try Monostat 7 or Vagisil in case it is a secondary yeast infection. 
I would infuse her with Tomorrow as soon as she is dry (leave in the udder) and give her a Lysigin vaccine and booster. Make sure it is all cleared up for sure before giving the Staph vaccine.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

happybleats said:


> I would use Nuflor 3 cc per 100# once daily. Also work on building her immune system...giving daily B complex and Probiotics 3-4 hours after antibiotic shot...might also try Ess. oils topically like tea tree oil in a coconut oil base as a balm...


So agree...build that immune system! Also, might I suggest discontinuing the zinc oxide (I presume it's a cream?) in favor of a spray -- I use red spray. It is possible that by rubbing in this cream you might be spreading the bacteria. Also -- you're probably doing this, but just in case I mention it -- suggest you carefully wash the entire udder and the insides of her hind legs. Finally, clean and disinfect her sleeping quarters thoroughly. It's possible she may be re-infecting herself there.

I had a doe with horrible udder staph following kidding last spring...not just pustules but actual boils. Poor thing was a mess! (My vet actually said "this is a goat most people would cull." NOT!) It took persistent washing, red spray, immune building and environmental controls to finally get it cleared up. I wish you the best!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, be sure to replace her bedding frequently if it seems to be a more resistant type staph


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

@ Top_goat what is red spray and can I get it at tractor supply etc? 

Thanks everyone for help! Will keep working on it and once she is dry will try the other methods suggested as well. Gave her first dose of nuflor yesterday.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

lameacres said:


> @ Top_goat what is red spray and can I get it at tractor supply etc?


It is "Scarlex" scarlet oil spray by Farnam. I would expect Tractor Supply would carry it, but not sure. Based on the price tag sticker I think I got mine at my local (rural) feed store. It's both antibacterial and antifungal, which I like.


----------

